# House Insurance with Subsidence



## matrixinst (29 Nov 2005)

Hi,

I'm looking at buying a house on Douglas Cork. I have come accross one which has just been underpinned due to subsidence. Can some one tell me if I will be able to get a mortage for the house and also house insurance?
Also, is subsidence a problem in Douglas Cork.
Thanks


----------



## Ravima (30 Nov 2005)

have an engineer look at it. if you are interested in purchasing, and the engineer confirms that there is a problem, then why not consult with the vendor and have them put a claim through on their policy as a condition of the sale. Once the problem is rectified, that should be the end of it. 

As regards 'subsidence' in the Douglas area, would the claim not be for 'burst pipes' rather than 'subsidence'? The policy excess is much smaller and there is no exclusion for burst pipes, but may be for subsidence. it is usually impossible to say whether the burst pipe caused the building to subside or the subsidence caused the pipes to burst. 

In my own view, there is no subsidence in Ireland, and that all claims or the vast majority are dealt with under the 'burst pipes' peril.


----------



## ashambles (6 Dec 2005)

Douglas does seem to have some reputation for subsidence, know of at least 3 houses (oldish ranging from 30-80 years) in different parts of it which had problems. Nothing to do with burst pipes in those cases and I believe the owners mentioned that neighbours had similar problems. 

Some of the problem must be weak foundations but I've never heard a reason why it should affect Douglas more than similar seeming areas.


----------



## NiallA (7 Dec 2005)

If you are buying a house, you should have an engineer with professional indemnity insurance survey the house.  If he says it is ok, you have his insurance to cover the risk.
if he says its's not ok, steer clear.
Either way, i can't imagine an insurance company insuring against subsidence on a house which has suffered in the past.
People who have been flooded haven't been able to get insurance against flooding again.


----------



## Ravima (8 Dec 2005)

once the subsidence problem is fixed, the house is safe. you cannot prevent flood!


----------

